# Finding work before moving



## kirstie88 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am a UK citizen that is looking to move to Australia, I am fully trained in events management and have varied on the job training so I am looking for work in events when i move to Australia. What is the best way to do this, get a job before I move, or move and look for a job???

Kirstie


----------



## kirstie88 (Dec 5, 2011)

Many thanks


----------

